# Dayton Open 2013 <--- zomg last daytoncomp ever



## blah (Feb 26, 2013)

ohai errbody
clicky
moar clicky



blah said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > If it weren't for Princeton, I would have considered. I would like to get to a KOII comp this year. It's been a while.
> ...


zomg cross-thread quote


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll be there, just to befriend my Ref from Nats last year to ensure another victory over Rowe this year at worlds


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, can't believe I'm missing two comps with 3-5BLD in one day. On the other hand, screw bigBLD


----------



## emolover (Feb 26, 2013)

I am coming! 

2x2: Sub 4
3x3: Sub 13
OH: Sub 24
BLD: Success
5x5: Sub 1:40
4BLD: Success


----------



## Anthony (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmm, I'll see what I can do


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I can go.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2013)

I suppose I might be there. It's a good thing I still check this site every now and then, I might have missed this. 


On a side note, I feel old now with my 2009 join date.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe I can go, I already have plans that weekend for Sunday, so it all depends on what's going on with school/work.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2013)

Uh oh, I can't make it. As much as I hate to admit it, Prom trumps Cubing.


----------



## byliu88 (Mar 12, 2013)

I plan to come!

Goals
3x3: sub 16 average and 13 single
3x3 OH: sub 25 average and sub 20 single
2x2: sub 10 average lol


----------



## emolover (Mar 22, 2013)

This event list suxz.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 2, 2013)

See you guys there.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 10, 2013)

Did anyone lose their mirror blocks at this comp? I found one in my backpack that's not mine. (sorry for the bump)


----------



## Username (Apr 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Did anyone lose their mirror blocks at this comp? I found one in my backpack that's not mine. (sorry for the *bump*)



Was the pun intended?


----------



## blah (Apr 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Did anyone lose their mirror blocks at this comp? I found one in my backpack that's not mine. (sorry for the bump)


lol I'm pretty sure that was lost and found from past KOII comps


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you want it back?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Did anyone lose their mirror blocks at this comp? I found one in my backpack that's not mine. (sorry for the bump)





blah said:


> lol I'm pretty sure that was lost and found from past KOII comps





XTowncuber said:


> Do you want it back?



Actually, the one you have is not the one from the lost and found - I still have that one. Yours is yet another one that was lost.

Apparently people who come to KOII competitions have too many cubes and need to occasionally get rid of a few.


----------

